# Woran erkenn ich welchen RAM-Typ ich hab



## manumerten (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo leute
Ich habe eien Frage bzgl. des Ram's
Ich habe einen 256 MB RAM Baustein im Rechner vom Typ PC 2700
Jetzt weiß ich allerdings nich welche Taktfrequenz der hat!?
kann mir jdm helfen wei ich die heraufínden kann
Weil hab kein Bock wieda nen falschen zu kaufen udn dann wieda zurückzubringen


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2005)

such mal mit :Google: nach "cpuz.exe". Kleines Proggi, damit zeigt er Dir Taktfrequenzen und
RAM-Takte/Latenzen an.

mfg


----------



## RealPax (12. Januar 2005)

Versuch es mal hiermit:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c_downloads_8863683.html


----------



## manumerten (12. Januar 2005)

Also
Hab das Proggi
Das zeigt auch wunderschön meinen RAM an
ABER, jetzt kommt das große aber, in Slot 1 zeigt der an, dass de 512-er RAM drinne ist mit ner Taktfrequenz von 166 MHz, aber auf der Verpackung (hab ich noch steht drafu dass das 333 MHz hat. Was jetzt?
In Slot 2 is dann der 256-er RAM mit ner Taktfrequenz von 166 Mhz.Das zeigt der auch richtig an
Was muss ich jetzt machen.
Is es überhaupt gut für den PC udn den RAM wenn der auf dem Mainbaord läuft!?
bitte um schnelle Rückantwort
mfg manumerten


----------



## Cheese (13. Januar 2005)

Naja, es wird darüber gestritten, ob es gut ist für den PC, wenn du verschiedene RAM-Bausteine nimmst oder ned. Wirklich sagen kann dir des niemand, ich würd dir aber schon empfehlen, gleiche RAMs zu verwenden. Also lieber die alten RAMs raus und verkaufen und dann neue rein, sind ja nicht mehr teuer.

Das PC2700 weist darauf hin, dass der RAM mit 333MHz MHz gefahren wird. Kannst dir also ohne größere Bedenken so nen Riegel kaufen. Kannst dir aber auch einen DDR 400 kaufen, den taktet der PC dann automatisch runter....


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Januar 2005)

Dein Arbeitsspeicher hat eine Taktfrequenz von 166, da es sich jedoch um DDR (=*Double* Data Rate) RAM handelt hast du im Endeffekt eine zweifache Taktung, also 2*166 = 333 Mhz.

PC2700 ist nur eine andere Bezeichnung für DDR333 Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## manumerten (13. Januar 2005)

Aaaaaso!
ihr habt mir wirklcih geholfen leute!
Heißt: 256-er (166Mhz) raus und den 512 (333Mhz) drinne lassen!?


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. Januar 2005)

Nein, sie laufen doch beide mit 333Mhz.


----------



## manumerten (13. Januar 2005)

Aso, jetzt hab ich entgültig kapiert
Na ja.danke dann
Bei weiteren Problemen poste ich wieda rein, wa
Also, macht es jut.
mfg manumerten^^


----------



## manumerten (13. Januar 2005)

So, ich hoffe ihr könnt mri wieda helfen
Ich wollte eben FIFA (nen PC Game) spielen und dann alles schön und gut.Und dann beim Lade-Vorgang, plözlich schwarzer Bildschirm, PC starte neu.....
Na supa, hab ich mri gedacht, ich erstma den 256-er RAM rausgetan. Doch dann meinte der PC, dass keine tastatur gefudnen wurde.Hab ich ma wieda so nen Hals gekriegt....
Dann den 256-er wieda rein
Aber funzte imam noch net
Andere Tastatur geholt.Und schwups ging es wieda
Alte, die vorher net ging wieda dran udn jetzt klappts wieda 
Könnt ihr mir weida helfen


----------

